# Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!



## Micky (5. April 2006)

*Moin moin werte Angelkollegen, Anhänger, Freunde und Sympatisanten der Naggencrew !*

Kaum sind die letzten Nachwehen vom EXORI MARTINS CUP 2006 verflogen, der Dooley Vorrat im Dänschendorfer Hof wieder aufgefüllt, der Hund von Kalle mit nem Hörsturz wieder zuhause und die Taxipreise auf der Insel wieder gesunken geht´s auf in die nächste Runde. 

*NAGGENCREW proudly presents:*

*02. Naggencup* 
*(RAPSBLÜTEN-HORNI-SPIN-BELLYBOOT-CUP)*
*am 13.05.2006*
*in SEHLENDORF 
(Offizieller Beginn: 10:00Uhr)*

*Die Teilnahme ist wie immer FREIWLLIG und KOSTENLOS*!*
*Zu gewinnen gibt es auch nix!*

*Wir wollen einfach etwas für die Völkerverständigung tun, uns bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter die Sonne auf den Kopf scheinen lassen und die Angelpausen bei lägga Naggensteaks im Brötchen und ner durstlöschenden Gerstensaftschorle versüssen.*

Wir wollen uns zusätzlich die Option offen lassen, das ganze Abends noch auf ein fröhliches Brandungsangelevent auszudehnen und unter Umständen die Brandungssaison 2005/2006 ausklingen zu lassen. 

Vom Ablauf her wollen wir im Vergleich zum 1. Cup eigentlich nichts ändern. Näheres (Strand, Wer kommt und bringt was mit...) werden hier natürlich noch bekannt gegeben, oder können an anderer Stelle im www nachgelesen werden. 

Wir würden uns jedenfalls freuen, wieder eine ähnliche lustige Truppe wie im Januar zum ersten Naggencup zusammen zu bekommen. Ein Bekannter BB-Veteranen namens MichaelB hat sich die Möglichen Termine bereits in seinem Terminkalender vorgemerkt.

Kontaktaufnahme entweder hier im Thread, per PN oder per Email
Gruß Micky

*** wer kommt, der darf sich natürlich gerne mit einem Mitbringsel für die Allgemeinheit beteiligen.


*Teilnehmer-/Interessenliste:*

Micky
MichaelB (BB Newbie)
Meerforelle33
Louis
sunny (mit drei !!!)
Reppi (BB Veteran)
Agalatze
Reisender (mit drei ???)


----------



## meerforelle 33 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin 
Ich bin der erste  der mit macht !!

EIKE PLATH


----------



## Louis (5. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin, Micky...


das könnt ich mir schon gut vorstellen....aber nur, wenn die Holde auf Deinem Avatar das Bier Zapft oder die Würstchen von Grill zieht:m 


Gruß


Louis

PS: Beim nix gewinnen bin ich ganz vorne mit dabei:k


----------



## sunny (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Oooh, sehe gerade, dass ich zur Teilnahme genötigt wurde|evil: . Na gut, dann will ich mal nicht so sein|supergri #6 .


----------



## MichaelB (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

@Micky: Danke für den *Veteranen* #t  ich bin aber immer noch Greenhorn im  jetzt zweiten BB-Jahr :m 

Mir passen bislang beide Termine #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.:Soll ich schon mal für den Actor absagen?


----------



## Micky (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich schon mal für den Actor absagen?



Hab den Termin doch EXTRA auf ein Wochenende gelegt.... :m


----------



## Reppi (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Ich glaube sowas wie ein Bb habe ich auch noch... 
Veteranenunterstützung hiermit gemeldet !


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Tja leider kann ich nicht mitmachen. Am 13.05.2006 ist G-Move in Kiel.... Dat kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen! Es sei denn ihr habt halbnackte GoGo´s am Strand, die auf einem LKW tanzen......#6


----------



## Jan77 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Ich tanz für Dich Dennis..........|kopfkrat hab ich das gerade geschrieben??:m


----------



## Micky (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja leider kann ich nicht mitmachen. Am 13.05.2006 ist G-Move in Kiel.... Dat kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen! Es sei denn ihr habt halbnackte GoGo´s am Strand, die auf einem LKW tanzen......#6



Und was sagt dien Fru dazu ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |rotwerden    :q :q :q


----------



## Reisender (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Jungs nun macht ihr mich aber schwach und gleichzeitig Feucht in der Büchs.

13.05.06.....Das ist ein Termin !!!!!|uhoh: |uhoh: 

12.05.06 ....Werde ich 40 Jahre alt und wollte im Norden Feiern. #6 

So nun muß ich was Planen, mal sehen wie ich das hin bekomme. Denn wenn ich schon mal da bin, würde ich mit euch gerne auf Horni und Co fischen gehen.

Vielleicht kann ich meine Gäste alles bis auf 2 sinds alles nichtangler überreden die Fische zu Putzen und sie zu Räuern und Braten. 

Hmmmm !!! Werde mich noch mal melden, das ist nun zu überlegen was ich machen könnte.:k


----------



## Agalatze (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

soll ich dir die entscheidung leichter machen du wilde hilde !!!
ich bin auhc am start !!!
wir müssen eh noch die bierreserven erleichtern :m


----------



## Reisender (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dir die entscheidung leichter machen du wilde hilde !!!
> ich bin auhc am start !!!
> wir müssen eh noch die bierreserven erleichtern :m



Hallo mein Jung !!!! Du weißt gar nicht wie schwer das ist zu entscheiden !!
Die Schweden wollen kommen, und meine Eltern und ein paar Freunde. 

Ich würde ja Vorschlagen in/bei Staberdorf auf Fehmarn.....du weißt warum.

Aber ich werde mal sehen was ihr noch so plant, und mich dann schnell entscheiden wie ich das mache. :m :m


----------



## Yupii (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

schade :c

auch ich habe leider am 12.5. nen runden Geburtstag und wir feiern am 13.
So`n Mist. Ich wäre gern dabei.


----------



## sunny (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Na, da sei man froh, dass ich zum Treffen fahre. Sonst hätte ich dich unter Umständen noch besucht:q .


----------



## Yupii (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da sei man froh, dass ich zum Treffen fahre. Sonst hätte ich dich unter Umständen noch besucht:q .


was hab ich für`n Glück:q:q


----------



## MichaelB (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

Küüüükenn, nicht schon wieder nach Ausreden suchen |uhoh: 
Ich werde mal mit Deiner Frau schnacken ob Du nicht doch Angeln gehen darfst |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Ähhmmm sorry Jungs aber meine holde Maid kommt mit zum G-Move! :q:q:q


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

aber dann wärt Ihr doch beides bestens bedient, sie geht zappeln und Du gehst Angeln :m 

Dschiehmuuf... bin ich glaub ich zu alt für... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Pasi mit Gold-String auf´m Wagen......ich lach mich schlapp..:q :q


----------



## Micky (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Pasi mit Gold-String auf´m Wagen......ich lach mich schlapp..:q :q



Du hast vielleicht kranke Phantasien.... |rolleyes :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Pasi mit Gold-String auf´m Wagen......ich lach mich schlapp..:q :q



Uwi.... Rosa-String! Wenn schon denn schon.... Ich werd mir dann die Sahne abschlecken lassen, während ihr im Fisch rumwühlt:q:q:q!


----------



## detlefb (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Uwi.... Rosa-String! Wenn schon denn schon.... Ich werd mir dann die Sahne abschlecken lassen, während ihr im Fisch rumwühlt:q:q:q!




ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Micky (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Uwi.... Rosa-String! Wenn schon denn schon.... Ich werd mir dann die Sahne abschlecken lassen, während ihr im Fisch rumwühlt:q:q:q!


 
Lieber VORBEUGEN als auf die Schuhe reiern. :m Mir kommts gleich... :v


----------



## Louis (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Besteht eigentlich BB-Pflicht? Dann müsste ich allerdings passen.

Oder darf der Horny-Horni auch vom Strand aus überlistet werden?#c |kopfkrat 

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber VORBEUGEN als auf die Schuhe reiern. :m Mir kommts gleich... :v



Purer Neid......:q! Wobei auf Deinem Astralkörper mehr Sahne raufpasst #t


----------



## Micky (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Purer Neid......:q! Wobei auf Deinem Astralkörper mehr Sahne raufpasst #t


 
Ohne jemanden die Vorstellung wirklich zumuten zu wollen, gebe ich Dir da vollkommen Recht. :m 

*@ Louis:* BellyBoot ist *KEINE (!)* Pflicht, ich denke das Du da nicht der Einzige sein wirst ohne BB mitmacht. Einige werden sicher auch nur zum grillen kommen und Abends in der Brandung noch ein paar Scheiben fangen.


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht eigentlich BB-Pflicht? Dann müsste ich allerdings passen.
> 
> Oder darf der Horny-Horni auch vom Strand aus überlistet werden?#c |kopfkrat
> 
> Louis



@Louis

Wenn ich auch da bin, dann Spielen wir beide ein wenig Schiffe Versenken


----------



## Reisender (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Nur mal so !!! 

Habt ihr euch schon einen Kopf gemacht wo es sein soll ???? ich frage nur um zu wissen wo es vielleicht hin gehen könnte....oder anders gesagt/gefragt, kann mir einer sagen wo es zu fast 100% statt finden könnte.:m 

Oder werden vorschläge angenommen und dann eine große Diskusion gestartet ?????


----------



## Micky (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Ort und Uhrzeit geben wir noch bekannt. Ne Abstimmung wo es hingeht, wie beim 1. Naggencup, wird es DIESMAL NICHT geben.

Zwei Leute organisieren das ganze und im Bedarsfall holen wir uns EINE (!) Meinung, eines in unseren Augen kompetenten Fachmannes, zur Strandwahl ein.


----------



## theactor (7. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

HI,



			
				MichaelBelly schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.:Soll ich schon mal für den Actor absagen?


 
ACh, wenn Du das für mich tun würdest... ich finde ich gerade die COPY&PASTE-Funktion auf meiner Tastatur nicht mehr |rolleyes #q 

|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ort und Uhrzeit geben wir noch bekannt. Ne Abstimmung wo es hingeht, wie beim 1. Naggencup, wird es DIESMAL NICHT geben.
> 
> Zwei Leute organisieren das ganze und im Bedarsfall holen wir uns EINE (!) Meinung, eines in unseren Augen kompetenten Fachmannes, zur Strandwahl ein.


 

Ach ja !!! |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Micky (10. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Termin steht:

*13.05.2006
*
*Uhrzeit:* früher Vormittag
*Ort:* je nach Wind- und Wetterlage


----------



## MichaelB (10. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Uhrzeit:* früher Vormittag


 Also ab 13Uhr... yo, dem geht #h 
Und noch habe ich ja nicht für den Actor abgesagt...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## fantazia (10. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja leider kann ich nicht mitmachen. Am 13.05.2006 ist G-Move in Kiel.... Dat kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen! Es sei denn ihr habt halbnackte GoGo´s am Strand, die auf einem LKW tanzen......#6


bin auch aufm g-move :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Gut sooooo... Dann lass uns die Gogo´s antanzen lol!


----------



## Micky (10. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Also ab 13Uhr... yo, dem geht #h



Dann kommste gerade rechtzeitig zum ersten Boxenstopp, wenn Shorty die Erste Lore Grillnaggen aufm Rost hat... #6 

Actor? Immer dieses "Theater um Actor".... #c


----------



## theactor (10. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

HI,



> Actor? Immer dieses "Theater um Actor"....


 
Sorry, - ich habe nicht "angefangen"  

#h


----------



## Reisender (18. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin Jungs,

Ich mußte mich nun Entscheiden....na gut man hat mir mit Prügel und Einreiseverbot gedroht.  ....ja Mütter können ganz schön hart sein.:q 

Ich werde nun vom 11.05-14.05 auf der Insel Fehmarn weilen......Staberdorf (Ferienresidenz-Staberdorf) dort werde ich meinen 40 Jährigen Feiern, mit Essen, Trinken, Fischen .......Besuch werde ich auch bekommen aus Schweden und natürlich meine Schlagkräftige Mutter..:m :q 

Wo nun das Treffen von euch statt findet, werde ich ja noch erfahren !!! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem noch.#6 

Also man/n sieht sich am wasser........|wavey:  Wo auch immer.


----------



## Micky (25. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Sind noch MITMACHWILLIGE Boardies am Start ???


----------



## sunny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Also, ich weiß garnicht wie ich anfangen soll, schwitz |rotwerden, 





Ne war nur Scherz|supergri . Wat machen wir denn, wenn die Hornis noch nicht da sind?


----------



## Reisender (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich weiß garnicht wie ich anfangen soll, schwitz |rotwerden,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Dann kommt ihr alle zum mir !!! Nach Staberdorf !!! und da sind auch die Hornis, die habe ich alle dahin bestellt.:q :q :q  und wenn die nicht da sind, dann Plündern wir die Gefriertruhen.#6 #6 #6


----------



## Hamburgspook (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

bekomme morgen Abend ein Belly und wäre gerne dabei gewesen.

Leider ist am 13.05. letzter Buli Spieltag und wir haben schon Karten gegen Bremen. :q  ja auch nicht das schlechteste.....

Nächste mal bestimmt.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## sunny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

@Hamburgspook

Wir müssen unser Treffen auch noch nachholen. Dasch ja man am Freitag völlig in die Hose gegangen.


----------



## Hamburgspook (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin Sunny,

nach unserem Telefonat machte es keinen Sinn los zu fahren.
War denn die andere Stelle besser, oder genauso viel Kraut ?

Nächste mal sollten wir uns doch besseres Wetter aussuchen.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## sunny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Hab ne kleine Zusammenfassung geschrieben. Guckst du hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75520.

Sei froh, dass du zu Hause geblieben bist.


----------



## Micky (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

*@ Hamburgspook:* Fahr Du zum Naggencup, ich nehme die Karten.... :q #6 

*@ Sunny:* Termin steht, Uhrzeit und Strand machen wir von den Windverhältnissen abhängig.

*UND:* 

*Wenn zeitlich alles gut hinhaut, wollen wir unter Umständen vorher noch ein SURFCASTING einschieben. Zeitlich wollen wir dafür maximal 1 Stunde aufwenden.*

Ne geeignete Örtlichkeit ist (eigentlich) auch schon gefunden. Von der ORGA müssen wir uns aber nochmal beraten !


----------



## sunny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Micky, dass der Termin steht ist mir klar. 

Aber was kann man machen, wenn keine Hornis da sind. Da ich nur vom Ufer aus fische, würde tagsüber blinkern ja nüschts   bringen. Mefo's sind nicht mehr da, Leo's fängt man erst abends oder nachts. 

Und für nur so da rumlaufen ist mir die Anfahrt zu teuer.


----------



## Micky (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Ich kann keine Garantie geben, dass Hornies da sind!

Alternativ (machen auch einige): 
- Brandungsgeschirr aufbauen und Platten fangen...
- Momentan werden doch noch recht gut MEFOS gefangen...
- Die Grillhure gibt vielleicht noch nen Grillkurs...
- Man kann sich z.b. auch mal mit dem Belly abwechseln, ich muss nicht den GANZEN Tag paddeln...

Ich kann nun nicht für jeden ein Rezept stricken, was er machen soll, wenn irgendwelche Umstände nicht passen. Die Entscheidung dran teilzunehmen (oder nicht) müsst Ihr selber treffen.


----------



## sunny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nun nicht für jeden ein Rezept stricken, was er machen soll, wenn irgendwelche Umstände nicht passen.



So war das auch nicht gemeint, Heulboje|supergri  . Aber ihr wolltet ja Hornis fangen (RAPSBLÜTEN-HORNI-SPIN-BELLYBOOT-CUP).

Hätte ja sein können, dass ihr den Termin verschiebt, wenn die Biester noch nicht da sind.


----------



## sunny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Noch was, wer nimmt mir ggf. meine Hornis ab. Fangen tu ich die ja gerne, aber vernaschen#d .


----------



## Micky (26. April 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was, wer nimmt mir ggf. meine Hornis ab. Fangen tu ich die ja gerne, aber vernaschen#d .



Da mach Dir mal keine Gedanken drum... :q #h 

Termin verschieben? GEHT NICHT, weil wir sonst nicht den "HARTEN KERN" terminlich unter einen Hut bringen können. Und wenn noch keine Hornies da sind, dann besacken wir uns eben mit Dorschen. #6


----------



## Micky (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

NOCH *10 x* schlafen, dann geht´s los !!!
#v     #v     #v     #v     #v    #v


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Gibt es denn schon ne Uhrzeit, wann wir uns treffen wollen?


----------



## Micky (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Geh mal von *10:00 Uhr MEZ* aus !!!


----------



## MichaelB (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

wer ist denn diesmal der Glückliche, der den Strand aussuchen darf?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Dasch ja middag. Bis dahin hab ich schon 10 Stück gefangen|supergri .


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

das hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76354 lässt doch hoffen #h 

@Sunny: Middach ist nicht vor 18Uhr :g  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist denn diesmal der Glückliche, der den Strand aussuchen darf?


 
Ich hab mir vorgenommen (!) das mal mit dem *DIPP-BEAUFTRAGTEN* per PN oder Telefon zu regeln... :m


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir vorgenommen (!) das mal mit dem *DIPP-BEAUFTRAGTEN* per PN oder Telefon zu regeln... :m


 Boar ey, Du magst es ja mit mir tun... also so wie der windfinder es derzeit sieht, wäre eine Wiederholung am selben Ort gar nicht sooo verkehrt |rolleyes  nammittachs schön versuchen, die ersten Bonsai-Schwerte zu erwischen, und abends können die Jungs mit den langen Ruten dann gezielt auf Platten gehn #h 

Da wir ja alle "on" sind denke ich mal ist es rechtzeitig, wenn Freitag der Ausruf kommt :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Boar ey, Du magst es ja mit mir tun... also so wie der windfinder es derzeit sieht, wäre eine Wiederholung am selben Ort gar nicht sooo verkehrt |rolleyes nammittachs schön versuchen, die ersten Bonsai-Schwerte zu erwischen, und abends können die Jungs mit den langen Ruten dann gezielt auf Platten gehn #h



Dann sind wir ja HIER und HEUTE zunächst mal einer Meinung #6


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

die Typen mit den langen Schwengeln werden doch bestimmt Tante Mary nach einem Wurm anhaun... ich würde mich da gern mit einem Dutzend einklinken :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

*040/6777929* - *Die Wattwurmauskunft UNSERES Vertrauens*!

Da werden sie geholfen ! :m


----------



## Micky (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Hab gerade mal nen Wind/Wetterprognose für Samstag eingeholt. Wenn das so bleibt... :l #6


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

is klar, aber ich brauche vom BB aus maximal ein Dutzend... wäre mir neu, daß die in solchen Mengen gedealt werden |kopfkrat 

Nebenan träumt Fiede übrigens schon von seiner Entjungferung :q  vorletztes WoE haben wir bei rauher See einen anderen Jung-Spund sanft eingeführt, dann sollte das mit Fiede bei Ententeich ja auch was werden  :m  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Ist Wind aus Nord, Nord/Ost jetzt neuerdings gut|kopfkrat ? Wäre mir neu.


----------



## Micky (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Das "auf und ab" im Wasser würde Fiede aber bestimmt besser gefallen...

(FERKELFAHNDER NO CHANCE)

*@ Sunny:* "WIND"?? Dann sieht man die MEFOS besser buckeln...


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

@Nötiger: glatte See kommt den Quietsche-Enten-Treiber zugute - und den Jungz mit den langen Schwengeln ist´s eh egal, da zählt noch der olympische Gedanke  

@Micky: auch *diese *Vorhersage würde ja für SD sprechen - da ist der Rückweg mit vollstem Galgen easier :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Micky: auch *diese *Vorhersage würde ja für SD sprechen - da ist der Rückweg mit vollstem Galgen easier :m



Ich hätte auch keine bessere Idee als nach SD zu fahren, zumal Du dort ja auch Deinen ersten (und einzigen??) Silberling dieses Jahr verhaftet hast...


----------



## sunny (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Welcher Strand ist denn SD???


----------



## Micky (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

SD = SEHLENDORF (Kreis Plön)

Ab Oldenburg (SÜD) die B 202 Richtung Kiel fahren, dann in Kaköhl RECHTS abbiegen Richtung Howacht. Nach ca. 500 Metern wieder RECHTS abbiegen Richtung Sehlendorf. Bis zum Ende durchfahren und auf den rechten Parkplatz fahren. Bis ganz zum Ende durch und dann da auf den Strand.


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

yo, der erste Silberling... allerdings ist SD eben aufgrund der Beschaffenheit m.E. ein Tipp für Platten und Hornie #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Sind denn bei den Teilnehmern noch nen paar Watangler dabei oder seid ihr alle mit nem Belly unterwegs? Nicht das ich da alleine im Wasser rumstehen muss:c .


----------



## Micky (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Außer Dir sind noch mindestens 5 Watangler dabei die kein Belly haben.


----------



## sunny (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Supi. Das werden dann die sein, mit denen ich meine Kiste Gehopftes leeren werde :q .

Kann nicht schon Sonnabend sein? Wird bestimmt nen richtig schöner Spasstag|supergri .


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

also ich bin auch schon richtig heiß auf NC die 2. werd mich aber in die wathose zwengen und in strand sowie grill nähe stellen und mit meiner Lausigen Aspire durch die Luft furchen:q


----------



## Micky (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Sollten wir wieder so ein *SUPERNAGGENGLÜCK* mit dem Wetter haben ?!?!?!

 #v #v #v


----------



## Brumm (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Falls ich mich kurzfristig entscheide auch zu kommen, grillt ihr dann meine Naggen auch mit, obwohl es nich die original Naggen sind.:g
Falls ich komme dann mit Watbüxe.


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Das Wetter ist für mich eher zweitrangig, wenn denn die Hornies da sind. Aber so doll sieht dat ja och noch nich aus, oder?


----------



## Micky (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist für mich eher zweitrangig, wenn denn die Hornies da sind. Aber so doll sieht dat ja och noch nich aus, oder?



Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich! Wenn die Dinger schon im Sund ihr unwesen treiben, dann kann es bis Sehlendorf SO WEIT nicht sein #6


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

tun wir mal so, als ob SD beschlossen sei  
Ich rechne dort auch mit Hornies aufgrund der Bodenbeschaffenheit - da ist es schön flach zum p:l en

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> da ist es schön flach zum p:l en



Das lässt Fiedes Entjungerferung in ein *GANZ ANDERES LICHT* rücken :m


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Leute Kommt Es Muss Sich Doch Was Machen Lassen Kann Nicht Jemand Anderes Als Constanze Die Leider Nicht Mehr Kann Mich Mitnehemen???


----------



## Micky (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

*@ Sunny:* Lässt sich bei Dir was machen wegen mitnehmen? ich schick Dir morgen früh mal ne PN oder ruf Dich kurz mal an.


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

@Tampon: wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten pilgerst Du nach OD und ich sammel Dich dort ein #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Das wird eng bei mir.......|evil: |evil: 
Ich werde wohl keine Sonnencreme benötigen, da ich erst gegen 17:00 am Wasser sein kann ......
Ist von Euch dann noch jemand (mit dem BB) da ?? Oder sind dann nur die Schwengel-Werfer noch am Start ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Sunny:* Lässt sich bei Dir was machen wegen mitnehmen? ich schick Dir morgen früh mal ne PN oder ruf Dich kurz mal an.




Hin wird nicht klappen#d , weil ich schon heute Abend oder mitten in der Nacht losdüse. Zurück sollte nicht das Prob sein, sofern sie ca. um 17.00 Uhr wieder mit los wollen. Länger werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht können.


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

@Reppman: da ich diese Woche kaum gepennt habe wird das morgen nachgeholt - vor 13/14Uhr bin ich mitnichten am Wasser und will auf alle Fälle in die Dämmerung rein paddeln :g  #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Ich werd auch bis in die Dämmerung reinpaddeln, POSITIONSLICHTER an und ab geht die Post!


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

HI,

wünsche Euch einen fetten (Fang-)Tag! 
Macht ordentlich Bilder! 

|wavey: 
thewärgerndabeitor


----------



## Micky (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> wünsche Euch einen fetten (Fang-)Tag!
> Macht ordentlich Bilder!



Reicht ne volle 512 MB XD Card ??? |rolleyes


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moinsen!

Nur weil ich das grad hier lese:

Ist denn Windstärke 4 in Sehlendorf mit dem Belly kein Problem? Bin grad am Grübeln, ob ich die Stelle nicht auch mal ausprobiere - Sonntag ist auch die Windstärke vorrausgesagt.


----------



## Micky (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

WINDSTÄRKE 4 morgen???

Guck mal *hier* (da ist gerade mal nen 2 er Wind)


----------



## gerwinator (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

moin ihr naggen #h 

also ich hät morgen auch vorbei geschaut wenns zeitlich gepasst hätte, aber das wird nix... deswegen wollte ich mal die info einwerfen: wenn einer von euch die schnauze nich voll kricht vom belly oder auch nur sonntag zeit hat, müsste der jenige welche sonntag nich alleine los :q 

und wenn der wind n bisl stärker wird, macht nix... bin ja härteres gewohnt :g 

ansonsten viel fisch und vor allem viel spaß morgen :m


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

HI,

@gerwinator: 





> bin ja härteres gewohnt :g


 
Da hast Du wohl recht...
So geht schlecht - indes sieht der Montag so wunderbar entenverdächtig aus...:k  |kopfkrat 

Hau voll den Chip, Micky! #6

#h


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

ich sitze jetzt hier quasi auf glühenden Kohlen und muss die Zeit platt machen bis ich meine Mädelz beim zuständigen Sitter parken kann... :z :z :z :z :z :z :z 

@Reppi: bleibt es bei 17Uhr? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

bevor es in wenigen Augenblicken los geht ein kurzer Live-Ticker übermittelt von Micky: 

*die Hornies sind da* #6 


Zwar brodelt das Wasser noch nicht, aber sie werden gefangen, sowohl vom Strand als auch vom BB |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Kleine Nachlese|supergri :

Freitag um 16.30 Uhr aus der Nähe von Hannover in Richtung Küste gestartet. Um kurz vor 20.00 Uhr habe ich in DH im Wasser gestanden. Wollte vor unserem Treffen am nächsten Tag noch nen paar Leo's verhaften.

Ein Angler befand sich bereits im Wasser, einer mit Fliegenrute bewaffnet gesellte sich noch dazu.

Das Wasser war spiegelgatt aber sehr sehr krauthaltig. Jeder Wurf nen Treffer #d . Ich konnte bis 23.30 Uhr lediglich einen Dorsch verhaften. Entweder sind die Burschen schon wieder weg oder immer noch nicht da#c . Der Fliegenfischer fing garnicht und der andere Blinkerfutzi hatte einen Hornie.

Apropo Hornies, die Biester schwammen in kleinen Trupps zwischen uns rum und machten :k , waren aber nicht zum Beißen zu reizen. Lies aber für den nächsten Tag hoffen.

So um 03.15 Uhr habe ich mich wieder aus meiner Octave/Beifahrersitz gerollt, am Dach festgehalten und erst mal auf normale Körpergröße (Stück höher als nen Schweineeimer) gestreckt. Booohh ich werde langsam alt.

Bis sechs Uhr nicht ein Zupfer, drei andere hatten auch garnichts#c .

Bin dann erst mal zum Treffpunktstrand nach Sehlendorf gefahren. 

Rest der Nachlese kommt gleich, muss erst mal kurz was tun|supergri .


----------



## Micky (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Rest der Nachlese kommt gleich, muss erst mal kurz was tun|supergri .


 
Was tun? |rolleyes |supergri  Ja nee, iss klar !!!


----------



## MichaelB (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,

also ich fand es geil :g 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1152077&postcount=6732

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Nochmal Lob und Anerkennung an sunny für die abgelieferten Hornies. #6 
Das Härke hattest Du Dir auch verdient. :m


----------



## Micky (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Ich bin nach dem Treffen auch wieder mehr als begeistert nach hause gefahren. Hab zwar den ganzen Tag über "nur" 7 Hornies gefangen, aber da sich keiner für 2-3 Hornies die Finger schmutzig machen wollte, hab ich jetzt 17 Stück in die Truhe geschmissen die dann nächste Woche in die Räuchertonne kommen *JAM JAM*.

Wettertechnisch war das der OBERHAMMER. Bis bummelig 14 Uhr hatten wir ENTENTEICH, dann ne leichte Welle die dann zunehmends mehr wurde und dann gegen 19/19:30 Uhr wieder weniger wurde.

Die Sache mit dem "Ansitzangeln" vom Belly fand ich persönlich großartig 1 x Wasserkugel, 1 x Blinker. Stressig natürlich dann wenn zwei Hornies gleichzeitig zupacken, aber den Stress hatte ich Gott sei Dank nicht. Hab 4 Hornies aus Fischfetzen und 3 auf Blinker gefangen.


----------



## sunny (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Nachlese Teil 2:

In Sehlendorf angekommen, dachte ich erst, ich bin falsch. Dat war ja nen Beadestrand. Na gut, erst mal Kaffee am Kiosk getrunken. Wollte mich dann mit meinem Schmusedeckchen in Dünen hauen und noch ne Mütze voll schlaf nehmen|schlafen . Feuchte Hundenasen wollten das aber nicht zulassen.

Um 10.00 Uhr kam dann Micky mit seinem Kumpel. Endlich hatte es mal geklappt, dass wir uns treffen. Wurde sogleich mit nem Hopfentee gefeiert. 

Micky und sein Kumpel, ich glaub der hieß Timmy|kopfkrat rödelten ihre Bellys auf und wollte mich im Watangeln versuchen. Micky gab mir noch nen Tipp 
bzgl. erfolgreicher Stellen. Sieht am Strand immer garnicht so weit weg aus|uhoh: . Man war ich feddig, als ich da endlich angekommen bin. Jetzt weiß ich, was es heißt im eigenen Saft garen|supergri .

Letztendlich konnte ich bis 14.00 Uhr 3 Hornies mein Eigen nennen. Die ganze Strecke bis zum Ausgangspunkt wieder zurück gewatschelt. Das ist die absolute Garantie zum Abnehmen kann ich euch sagen. 

Mittlerweile waren noch einige andere eingetroffen. Wir haben dann erstmal gegessen, geklönt und ein, zwei Gerstenkaltschalen zu uns genommen. Gegen 16.30 Uhr musste ich leider viel zu früh die Segel streichen und die Rückfahrt Richtung Hannover starten. 

Um 19.00 Uhr stand ich bei Ollidi vor der Tür und habe pünktlich die Hornies ausgeliefert.

@Ollidi
Versprochen ist versprochen.

Insgesamt war es ein superlustiger Tag#6 . Sofern ich es nächstes Jahr zeitlich einrichten kann, bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

PS: 
Micky, ich hoffe du hast es inzwischen überwunden, dass der HSV so kläglich versagt hat|supergri .

Was ist denn aus Marcis Bellybootaktion geworden?


----------



## MichaelB (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

Moin,





			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Micky, ich hoffe du hast es inzwischen überwunden, dass der HSV so kläglich versagt hat


Pfui, der war gemein - der HSV hat sich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten ein mehr als gerechtes 1:2 erkämpft  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Pfui, der war gemein - der HSV hat sich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten ein mehr als gerechtes 1:2 erkämpft
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



So wollte ich es ursprünglich schreiben|supergri . Irgendwie hat die Tastatur das nicht zugelassen .


----------



## Micky (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

*@ Sunny:* GELBE KARTE !!! #d  

Kinners, ich wollte mich eigetlich nicht dran erinnern (lassen) was ich am Samstag aufm Belly im Radio gehört habe..... |motz: Beim 1:1 konnte mich ja JEDER hören, beim 1:2 ging nur noch das Wort mit SCH über meine Lippen. SO GENUG DAVON GEREDET !!!  

Marcy hat mit 3 Expandergummis und nem Spanngurt seine Gummiwurst gesichert (Bilder zum Naggencup).


*@ MichaB:* Kannst AILTON beim nächsten Griechenland Urlaub über der Türkei ausm Flieger werfen....


----------



## Hamburgspook (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Naggencup - Die Zweite !!!*

@Micky

sei froh das du beim Naggencup warst. Hätte auch mal lieber angel sollen...
Waren kurz davor uns Kollektiv von der Nordtribühne zu stürzen.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------

